# Qmail

## dik

Evening 

This isint going well so far  :Sad: 

I'm trying to setup qmail on my gentoo server.

Ive done 'emerge qmail' and created all the symlinks ive been asked to create.

Ive also gone over the lifewithqmail help/installation files.

My errors are twofold.

I have started svscan, and using the qmailctl script listed on lifewithqmail, i have supposedly started qmail.

I recieve the following when doing a 'qmailctl stat'

```

/service/qmail-send: up (pid 17681) 0 seconds

/service/qmail-send/log: up (pid 14410) 626 seconds

/service/qmail-smtpd: up (pid 14411) 626 seconds

/service/qmail-smtpd/log: up (pid 14415) 626 seconds

find: queue/mess/*: No such file or directory

find: queue/todo/*: No such file or directory

messages in queue: -1

messages in queue but not yet preprocessed: -1

```

I then have a look at /var/log/qmail/qmail-send/current

'tail -f /var/log/qmail/qmail-send/current'

```

$tail -f /var/log/qmail/qmail-send/current

@400000004081eab30fb2555c alert: cannot start: unable to read controls

@400000004081eab4117b846c alert: cannot start: unable to read controls

@400000004081eab513441b24 alert: cannot start: unable to read controls

@400000004081eab6150f49ec alert: cannot start: unable to read controls

@400000004081eab716d5cd64 alert: cannot start: unable to read controls

@400000004081eab8189fd734 alert: cannot start: unable to read controls

@400000004081eab91a707c6c alert: cannot start: unable to read controls

```

And that carries on going....

Any Ideas what im doing wrong ? What I havent done? I have successfully setup qmail, and vpopmail on another gentoo box, and it's all running fine. I just cant seem to get this one working properly.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

----------

## GentooMasterBuilder

 you can fix this really easily you will need to emerge  >=net-mail/queue-fix-1.4-r1, seeing you already have qmailed installed you will need to cd /usr/portage/net-mail/queue-fix/ amd use emerge  

 queue-fix-1.4-r1 this will fix your problem. any other problem just holler.

----------

## dik

Thank you,

That fixed the queue errors, that I was getting before.

Now....(yes, the problem continues...)

```

$qmailctl stat

/service/qmail-send: up (pid 32401) 1 seconds

/service/qmail-send/log: up (pid 32304) 12 seconds

/service/qmail-smtpd: up (pid 32308) 12 seconds

/service/qmail-smtpd/log: up (pid 32312) 12 seconds

messages in queue: 0

messages in queue but not yet preprocessed: 0

```

As you can see, qmail-send is not up...

Closer inspection of /var/log/qmail/qmail-send/current shows the following.

```

$tail -f /var/log/qmail/qmail-send/current

@4000000040828c7a3837de5c alert: cannot start: unable to read controls

@4000000040828c7b3a0245ec alert: cannot start: unable to read controls

@4000000040828c7d00310ca4 alert: cannot start: unable to read controls

@4000000040828c7e01fad40c alert: cannot start: unable to read controls

@4000000040828c7f03c487ec alert: cannot start: unable to read controls

```

mmmmmmm ? Any ideas ?

----------

## Doikor

Im getting the same error...

----------

## skunkworx

Doiker, dik:  Did you run the ebuild command for setting up some default qmail control files?

```
ebuild /var/db/pkg/net-mail/qmail-1.03-r13/qmail-1.03-r13.ebuild config
```

Barring that, you'll want to go through Life with qmail section 3, which details how to set these files up yourself.  Even if you do use the command above, it's a good idea to make sure the files are exactly to your liking.

Also make sure the permissions are set up correctly.  System user "qmails", which qmail-send runs as, must be able to access the files in /var/qmail/control to operate.[/code]

----------

## rjreb

If it's the same problem as mine try this.

/var/qmail/bin/qmail-showctl

me: (Default.) My name is undefined! Uh-oh.

Add the name of your server to /var/qmail/control/me

----------

